# RTA Map Center -- Support >  What I would like to see in online map/trip programs

## landmariner

A few features that I have not seen is the ability to designate:
1. alternate average speed instead of the unknown map's speed algorithm, 
2. distance- or time-based data (way) points for trip route planning, and
3. gasoline type, specifically Top Tier gas stations (although GasBuddy has been responsive in working towards this implementation)

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

> A few features that I have not seen is the ability to designate:
> 1. alternate average speed instead of the unknown map's speed algorithm,


Interesting concept -- Google maps algorithms use the rated speed for current conditions in their maps -- RTA Maps will likely never incorporate this -- not our focus.



> 2. distance- or time-based data (way) points for trip route planning, and


RTA Maps uses the Circle tool for distance planning -- but I agree that being to incorporate into a specific user-created map would be a nice tool.



> 3. gasoline type, specifically Top Tier gas stations (although GasBuddy has been responsive in working towards this implementation)


Thanks for the ideas.  

Mark

----------

